# New Samsung LED TV Problem



## technova (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi,

I have made up my mind and cancelled Nexus 4 and purchased a new 32" Samsung LED TV on 15th Aug. The model No is UA32F4000ARMXL, to be frank, its a new model but I am unable to locate the same on their website. However I can see UA32F4000ARLXL but not UA32F4000ARMXL. From very first day, its showing the horizontal lines like striped T-shirt on the screen. The lines are more prominent on Yellow and Sky Blue Colour. I was thinking, it might be some colour production issue and there might be some settings which will get fixed once demo is given (demo given on 19th). Thinking that, it might be STB (BIG TV) issue, I have tested the same by playing a HD movies through a pen drive, still its showing the lines, same for the wall papers as well. I have called the dealer, he updated the service center guy and said wait for 2 days, we will see for the resolution, if there is no solution, will get it replaced.

What should I do, as its a new TV, I am a bit confused.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 20, 2013)

technova said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have made up my mind and cancelled Nexus 4 and purchased a new 32" Samsung LED TV on 15th Aug. The model No is UA32F4000ARMXL, to be frank, its a new model but I am unable to locate the same on their website. However I can see UA32F4000ARLXL but not UA32F4000ARMXL. From very first day, its showing the horizontal lines like striped T-shirt on the screen. The lines are more prominent on Yellow and Sky Blue Colour. I was thinking, it might be some colour production issue and there might be some settings which will get fixed once demo is given (demo given on 19th). Thinking that, it might be STB (BIG TV) issue, I have tested the same by playing a HD movies through a pen drive, still its showing the lines, same for the wall papers as well. I have called the dealer, he updated the service center guy and said wait for 2 days, we will see for the resolution, if there is no solution, will get it replaced.
> 
> What should I do, as its a new TV, I am a bit confused.


If its brand New and less than a week old, then ask for replacement. tell them that its DOA out of box.


----------

